
Google Shows a 3% Sequential Dip In Revenues: First One Ever - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/16/google-shows-a-3-sequential-dip-in-revenues-first-one-ever/
======
galo2099
In other news, while the whole world crashed and burnt in the middle of the
crisis, Google grew 6% YoY.

~~~
blinks
Also, even with the 3% revenue drop, net income increased 9%.

------
zandorg
I just finished reading a book about David Geffen (The Operator by Tom King).
Apparently DreamWorks-SKG's burn rate for the first few years was $400 million
a year, which is actually less than YouTube is costing Google.

------
rs
Its a global recession where advertising is hit quite badly. I'm actually
impressed that:

1\. It took this long to take a hit on earnings

2\. It's only a 3% dip!

